# Great Day for Kentucky Citizens! Constitutional Carry Passed Governor Bevin Wll Sign



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

https://www.wkyt.com/content/news/K...ry-bill-goes-to-governors-desk-506561551.html

Looks like more and more states are starting to go this route. Good day for the 2A in KY!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Question does it apply to non residents of KY. If a non resident is in the state they are covered by that States laws, protected by or prosecuted by it. So it seems they should be covered by this also. Not a big deal for me My Wisconsin CC covers me in KY. We do ride there often so it would be nice to know.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I would love for Texas to go the same route. They talk about it every year, but nothing comes of it. They better get a move on before the liberal socialists take over.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

Constitutional Carry was passed and signed by the Governor of Oklahoma this week. It goes into effect in November


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

"It doesn't break new ground. It simply says that people do indeed have the right to keep and bear arms," said Gov Bevin. "... For those people who are offended at this idea and don't like it, there are other places in America where they could live."

I like that guy, he told the sissy boys of America to stuff it. It is a good day in America.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

https://apps.legislature.ky.gov/record/19rs/sb150.html

When you look at the later floor bills you can see the hissy fit dems threw when they realized this was going to pass.
@Smitty901 I would contact the Kentucky State Police if I where you, they handle all the concealed carry stuff. The way I read the bill it does apply to out of state residents but I wouldn't want anyone to get arrested because I was wrong.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> https://apps.legislature.ky.gov/record/19rs/sb150.html
> 
> When you look at the later floor bills you can see the hissy fit dems threw when they realized this was going to pass.
> @Smitty901 I would contact the Kentucky State Police if I where you, they handle all the concealed carry stuff. The way I read the bill it does apply to out of state residents but I wouldn't want anyone to get arrested because I was wrong.


 I know I am ok to CC in KY have done so often , They except my Wisconsin CC. I seldom open carry anymore just not worth upsetting dummies when I can CC and let them be a peace.


----------

